# Burning Board 3 (Menüpanel) Farbe ändern.



## Astrong (19. September 2011)

*Burning Board 3 (Menüpanel) Farbe ändern.*

Servus Zusammen,

kurze Frage:

-Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dieses Userpanel farblich verändere? Mein Design ist weiß und die Schrift ebenfalls per default Weiss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "Sie sind nicht angemeldet" konnte ich per css-edit ändern:

.userPanelInner {
color: #000;
}

Danke!


----------



## Astrong (19. September 2011)

*AW: Burning Board 3 (Menüpanel) Farbe ändern.*

konnte es nun selbst lösen:

in der css

.userPanelInner {
color: #000;
}
.userPanel a:link, .userPanel a:visited, .userPanel a:active, .userPanel { 
color:#000; 
text-decoration:none; 
} 
 .userPanel a:hover { 
color:#fff; 
text-decoration:none;
}

Nun ist alles schwarz und beim hover (draufzeigen) ist es Weiß.


----------

